# Current Listening...



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm working my way through this massive 19-disc set of the complete works. While it takes some getting used to hearing these on proper period instruments as opposed to massive gothic organs that were the norm for me, these Silbermann organs have amazing clarity, no doubt in part due to Aeolus' superb engineering. Excellent performances, too.


----------

